# One of my bunnies has swelled feet.



## houndit (May 8, 2010)

One of our little black bunnies had a swelled up front paw the other day.  I checked, but could see no injury.  It did not seem to bother him to bad so I left it alone.  This morning I go out and his other front paw is all swollen up.  He still gets around but I am worried.  He is about four weeks old.  He was orphaned at two weeks so he has been drinking raw cows milk and eating a little clover.  What could cause his feet to do this?  I can not find anything  wrong with them.  
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## Beekissed (May 8, 2010)

If he is in a wire cage, he will need a small board or something to rest upon to relieve the pressure of the wire on his feet.  This usually affects their back feet more but it could be one possibility if he doesn't have a way to get off the wire.  

Is this an outside hutch?  Coons and dogs can and will try to pull a rabbit's toes/feet through the wire.


----------



## houndit (May 10, 2010)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> If he is in a wire cage, he will need a small board or something to rest upon to relieve the pressure of the wire on his feet.  This usually affects their back feet more but it could be one possibility if he doesn't have a way to get off the wire.
> 
> Is this an outside hutch?  Coons and dogs can and will try to pull a rabbit's toes/feet through the wire.


He is off the wire right now.  I put boards down on the floor to protect them from predators.  I have had things pull off their legs before.  I looked at his paws but could not find any sort of wound on them.  
Thank you for your help.


----------

